# Envy Valeting's Swiss detailing adventures with a Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SV



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

HOT OFF THE PRESS:
One of the 1st cars to be detailed last week as part of a new Swissvax detailing centre near Zurich.
My heartfelt thanks to the owner for allowing us to work on his beautiful car and also my thanks to Lamborghini St.Gallen for looking after us so well.

OK the car was subject to a full Swissvax/Swizol detail and also some minor paint correction was carried out to the bonnet/wings as you will see why.
The car was washed for us already by Lamborghini so the 1st stage for us was to take some before pictures. Please bare with the write up as its to be used all over the internet so may have some details/information that will bore you but it has to cater to the masses 



















Now you can see why we needed to do some extensive work on the bonnet, some more pictures to make you squirm.



















The best/worst..










After washing the 1st stage of the process is to prepare the car using paint rubber to remove bonded contaminants such as bugs, tar, fallout and overspray to leave a silky smooth surface.



















Following this treatment over the whole car it was time to work on the bonnet. To remove these marks I initially tried a gentle polish but had to change to a more aggressive polish to make progress via a Dual Action Polisher (DA)




























Work in progress



















A lot better





































The next stage is the application of a pre wax cleanser/cleaner fluid to make sure the painted surface is squeaky clean and ready for the wax. Generally this is the longest stage of the process and makes the biggest difference to the cars appearance. We used Swissvax/Swizol Cleaner fluid.




























For the matt painted areas we used the new Opaque range of products as follows


















































































Once all the surfaces had been pre wax cleansed it was time for the wax. On this car we used Crystal Rock, applied and removed after 10mins. Wheels were clayed, cleansed and waxed with Autobahn wheel wax.
Tyres were dressed with Pneu, glass cleaned with Crystal, and it was time to take some after shots. Please enjoy.



























































































And finally something that caught my eye. I would have bought it (yeah right..) but it was not road legal!



























2 more to follow when I get time to do the write ups

Thanks for looking, and if you are a Swiss or German resident and want to make a booking we are OPEN for business:thumb:

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

What a beauty, nice work Tim and a cracking place to work too.

Paul


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning :doublesho

great work, and very interesting to see the new Opaque series


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Proper job on a proper car...good stuff


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Awesome work. What polishes did you use, or are you not alowed to say?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> stunning :doublesho
> 
> great work, and very interesting to see the new Opaque series


Many thanks, was a good one to do thats for sure. 
The Opaque stuff was very nice to use, cleaning is by spray on and wipe off in one smooth action. Wax applied by hand and then wiped off again ie not "polished or buffed".
Smells great and has an excellent finish.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> Awesome work. What polishes did you use, or are you not alowed to say?


Used Ultrafina 1st but didnt touch the holograms or swirls. Removed some marring. Stepped up to 3 UF and 1 blob of FCP and a bit of patience.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Top Job 

That is a seriously awesome car, look forward to the write ups on the other two :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tasty motor to work on Tim. great finish.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunnning, truely stunning Tim :argie: :doublesho


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning work, what a mess to start with.

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!!! :doublesho What a beast that is.

Stunning results Tim, would love to work on that car! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Batmans new car :lol:

Truly stunning motor and I suppose you did an ok job mate .

So what's the deal with the DA, was that all they had ? And who the hell did that to it as well 

Great job mate, but can you do one of those over her next time so I can help :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Tim that motor (all of them !) are real beauties !

We'll have to talk about the opaque stuff next time we natter on the phone dude

Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

KKM said:


> Stunning work, what a mess to start with.
> 
> :thumb:


Many thanks, yes a real mess and a shame.



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow!!! :doublesho What a beast that is.
> 
> Stunning results Tim, would love to work on that car! :thumb:


Thanks Iain, bit nerve racking but loved doing it.



ads2k said:


> Batmans new car :lol:
> 
> Truly stunning motor and I suppose you did an ok job mate .
> 
> ...


Yes of course Adam, not seen many here though TBH LOL!
I sent the DA over before I went and a box of other stuff. My rotary is 110v so there is no way my hand luggage would have handled a rotary, transformer and leads. Am getting a 240v Rotary sorted for next time but the DA did surprisingly well I have to say. Better than I was expecting..

Tim


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow stunning Tim, great finish:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was going to ask about the DA as well. (When you say it did surprisingly well I guess you mean it wasn't perfect and thus no direct lighting in the afters shots  )

You fly over for each detail then?? Is there a huge demand for detailing in Zurich?

Looks great though and interesting to see the new opaque products after chatting to someone else tonight about matte finishes on cars.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

>


oh and we have the same shoes


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I notice you were advertising these Swiss trips over on PH, i guess PH are selective with who can and cant advertise as theirs mods are just jobsworths.

Anyway i digress what a fantastic looking car and must have been a real pleasure to be in such a nice city doing such a lovely car.

Can i ask why you went with the DA-sorry just read your response to the question asked previously.

Gav


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I was going to ask about the DA as well. (When you say it did surprisingly well I guess you mean it wasn't perfect and thus no direct lighting in the afters shots  )
> 
> You fly over for each detail then?? Is there a huge demand for detailing in Zurich?
> 
> Looks great though and interesting to see the new opaque products after chatting to someone else tonight about matte finishes on cars.


Cheers Nathan, and dont be cheeky LOL:thumb: I'm sure I had some direct shots as had/have nothing to hide. Will look through the camera again and also photobucket.
It was not scheduled for a "correction" by any means but there is no way I could leave that bonnet like that. No way!
Not sure on demand yet, too early to say. Fingers crossed and all that.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Can i ask why you went with the DA-sorry just read your response to the question asked previously.
> 
> Gav


Ah ok, but its all I had available this time is the short answer.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> Cheers Nathan, and dont be cheeky LOL:thumb: I'm sure I had some direct shots as had/have nothing to hide. Will look through the camera again and also photobucket.
> It was not scheduled for a "correction" by any means but there is no way I could leave that bonnet like that. No way!
> Not sure on demand yet, too early to say. Fingers crossed and all that.
> Opaque stuff I think will be a BIG seller but its not very well publicised at all.
> ...


I was kidding (although still annoys me a lot of the newbie detailers post up lots of before shots and then a quick blurry poorly lit after shot and expect us to believe that it was a perfect finish!!)

Shame you couldn't get any proper after pics either? looked a bit too tight to get a full car shot with the other cars dotted around.

So is it ENVY that has broken into Switz or are you going over there on behalf of Swissol when needed? Feel free to PM.. I'm just being nosey.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I was kidding (although still annoys me a lot of the newbie detailers post up lots of before shots and then a quick blurry poorly lit after shot and expect us to believe that it was a perfect finish!!)
> 
> Shame you couldn't get any proper after pics either? looked a bit too tight to get a full car shot with the other cars dotted around.
> 
> So is it ENVY that has broken into Switz or are you going over there on behalf of Swissol when needed? Feel free to PM.. I'm just being nosey.


I know what you mean. Have checked PB and the pics are not there so must be on the camera.
Space was very tight and nothing could be moved so got the best I could. Obviously a pretty special car and it would have been nice to get it outside etc.

Tim


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> I'll think of a way of answering the last bit but may just phone you instead at some point.
> 
> Tim


Sorry... didn't know it was such a complicated back ground.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> oh and we have the same shoes


Me three! All winter sports fans aswell then?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a lovely looking car nice job


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a stunning motor, excellent work (ya jammy sod  )

Dear Santa...............


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one Tim, awesome car.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Stunning car and stunning work.

Got to ask though. the Opaque Wax. Is that for application on the new breed of matt painted finishes?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Amazing work. I am so gonna have to try some swissvax! Did you do anything with the interior or wheels? Superb job on a stunning car! btw, what was the square mark on the bonnet?


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

great car ,great work.

ps i prefer it in white.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent job there Tim :thumb::buffer:
Gotta love those Black Lambos !

Mario


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Incredible motor car, a proper mad Lamborghini. Fantastic turn around, looks better than new.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning work out of intrest how much to buy the rally spec car


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Cullers said:


> Amazing work. I am so gonna have to try some swissvax! Did you do anything with the interior or wheels? Superb job on a stunning car! btw, what was the square mark on the bonnet?


Exterior only detail.
Not sure what square mark you mean? The headlights were missing if that could be it?



tom_k said:


> simply stunning work out of intrest how much to buy the rally spec car


Cant remember. I saw the price and didnt even get my exchange rate calculator out!! It was not cheap LOL


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Stunning car and stunning work.
> 
> Got to ask though. the Opaque Wax. Is that for application on the new breed of matt painted finishes?


Thankyou. Yes its for "wrapped" and matt paintwork AFAIK.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thankyou. Yes its for "wrapped" and matt paintwork AFAIK.


Cool. NIce to see a manufacturer keeping up with the latest trends:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work Tim.

What in hells name did the bonnet go through to look like that?

Robbie


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice Tim


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb finish, looks a real wicked car:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

u lucky bugger Tim! awesome work


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent Tim ! The car and the detail are superb, but for me the exciting part of this write up is that you're in Zürich doing your thing . What was the paint like on this car?


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

OMFG!!! :doublesho:doublesho Amazing, cracking... I have no words to describe such beauty

Tim... I hate u!!! :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Darth Vader's black Lambo...a beauty.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Top works once again Tim ... Looks like you are really getting some air miles under you lately. 

Must hook up over X-mas, got a Brinkmann with your name on it if you still want it.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome pictures, I really hope the new ************ looks like that white Super Trofeo car. :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Simonhi said:


> Top works once again Tim ... Looks like you are really getting some air miles under you lately.
> 
> Must hook up over X-mas, got a Brinkmann with your name on it if you still want it.


Thanks Simon, and yes please still want it


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

spursfan said:


> Superb finish, looks a real wicked car:thumb:


Many thanks



Phil H said:


> u lucky bugger Tim! awesome work


Cheers Phil



TCD said:


> OMFG!!! :doublesho:doublesho Amazing, cracking... I have no words to describe such beauty
> 
> Tim... I hate u!!! :wall::wall::wall:


Thanks Jose LOL



Keith CSL said:


> Awesome pictures, I really hope the new ************ looks like that white Super Trofeo car. :thumb:


The exhausts on the white one were something else


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wow! superb


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

nice one tim, looks great, is a better camera on the cards?


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant work mate. Well done.

Gorgeous car too! Loving my Lambos these days!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

That is a cool car!

Kinda batmobile thing going on.

Top work mate!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome job mate :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work mate on an awesome car!!


----------



## ZH-bastos (Feb 20, 2009)

hi i am very interested in this... wo genau sind sie in Zürich?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Teabag said:


> nice one tim, looks great, is a better camera on the cards?


Used 2 cameras but think lighting was the issue. Some were my 10mp Sony cybershot and some Nikon d90!



ZH-bastos said:


> hi i am very interested in this... wo genau sind sie in Zürich?


Many thanks for your interest. Freienstein:thumb:


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Car looks stunning!! Love Lambo's


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I drive one of those and mine never looked that bad when i got it. Oh no wait i am confusing myself with a wet dream the other night. great finish on a great car i tip my hat


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

good job, Very nice car, and nice white car too.. looks abit leathal lol


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

outstanding work, and positively sexual cars!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

awesoem


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice work...why is the paintwork so bad to begin with? And what is the quick detailer you use for the dry carbon fiber parts? I have detailed over 20 of these SV and the dry carbon are giving me nightmares...and is that the Opaque wax that you are using?


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

tom_k said:


> simply stunning work out of intrest how much to buy the rally spec car





Envy Valeting said:


> Cant remember. I saw the price and didnt even get my exchange rate calculator out!! It was not cheap LOL


There are only about 30 of them made and most are sold to race team and private racers. This is one I detailed recently...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Toolman said:


> Nice work...why is the paintwork so bad to begin with? And what is the quick detailer you use for the dry carbon fiber parts? I have detailed over 20 of these SV and the dry carbon are giving me nightmares...and is that the Opaque wax that you are using?


The spray you refer to is actually the cleaner fluid, spray on wipe off in 1 smooth movement. Avoid the usual back and forth movements that would normally be used with a pre wax cleanser.
The Opaque wax you apply by hand and wipe off in the same way as the cleaner fluid if I remember correctly. Again no typical buffing that you'd normally carry out with a wax.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Great work, car porn, and no sign of wet sanding away a paint warranty to give great results.


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> The spray you refer to is actually the cleaner fluid, spray on wipe off in 1 smooth movement. Avoid the usual back and forth movements that would normally be used with a pre wax cleanser.
> The Opaque wax you apply by hand and wipe off in the same way as the cleaner fluid if I remember correctly. Again no typical buffing that you'd normally carry out with a wax.


Just ordered some and thanks for the application tips...I'll assume they are safe for the Revénton matt paintwork then?


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

thats some motor !!!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning!!:argie: :argie:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

That is a proper awesome car from one of the few mental manufacturers.
Looked absolutely stunning.

Very interested to see that Swissvax have interested a range of products for matt paint.

Stevie


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just stunning - looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Toolman said:


> Just ordered some and thanks for the application tips...I'll assume they are safe for the Revénton matt paintwork then?


Good choice, I'd say thats one hell of a car to detail but check with Swissvax just to be sure.
Please email me some pics when you do get your hands on one



RP Stevie said:


> That is a proper awesome car from one of the few mental manufacturers.
> Looked absolutely stunning.
> 
> Very interested to see that Swissvax have interested a range of products for matt paint.
> ...


Deffo good stuff


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

hey nice.. im really gld this is up and running now ( i have been off the site for a long time due ill health) When the weather is a bit nicer ill drop my car off for a full detail i think!


----------



## MdsS R32 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great car, great work, great write-up:thumb:

potters off to buy lottery tickets......


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow :doublesho That is one of the most menacing cars I have seen.

I like very much 

Great write up. Thanks lads:thumb:


----------



## cuprar amarillo (Jan 17, 2009)

awesome envy :doublesho


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Nice work, dream car:thumb:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Those cars are pure porn, great work! 

The buffer trails looked quite bad assume they didn't take much work to come out with your final pad/polish combo?

Chris


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow! I must have missed this the first time it was posted, what a car, but such a mess! Top work Tim :thumb:

Loving the Swizol top :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice - what pad did you use for the Cleaner Fluid ?


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

To the Batmobile Robin!
Loverly work.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

swissrob said:


> hey nice.. im really gld this is up and running now ( i have been off the site for a long time due ill health) When the weather is a bit nicer ill drop my car off for a full detail i think!


Cheers Rob, look forward to meeting you next time.



JCW85 said:


> Those cars are pure porn, great work!
> 
> The buffer trails looked quite bad assume they didn't take much work to come out with your final pad/polish combo?
> 
> Chris


Bit longer than normal as its VW group paint and was using a DA and not the rotary.



Rich said:


> Very nice - what pad did you use for the Cleaner Fluid ?


If you mean the normal CF I'll have used the megs polishing pad or possibly the 3m blue, thats my normal ones.


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Job Tim.

They really are good looking cars!

How much was the white one?


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Any high-res pictures? Absolutely in love with this car.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

absolutely stunning work tim. and gorgeous car in black im liking that.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

cant believe the state that was in looked awesome when it was finished though.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :thumb:

Very nice


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice Tim, forgot you mentioned the move to over there.
Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great car to work on and great finish to it aswell


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I just had an accident....


----------

